# Rev 1



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthusiest,
Here is the final slingshot design form the Pink Lady and Orange Crush prototypes. I added some finger and thumb swells to the design and made it just a tad longer. I am really happy with the way they feel in my hand.I plan on shooting them sideways.They both have a Bubinga core.































This one is Bubinga, Myrtle burl,Holly,Blackwood















This one is Osage Orange,Boxelder burl, Holly,Blackwood
The finish is tung oil with a carnuba wax buffed on.
Thanks for looking!
Randy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous. I like the design.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

what a beauties man !!! very original designs and the finishing is stunning !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow All very good sling shots !


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice design and finish!!.....I'd be afraid to shoot them for fear I'd get a fork hit. - John


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful! A real accomplishment that should be the first Duo Slingshot Of The Month.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I really like the way those look!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

NIce work man, those look awesome.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice. Great choice of mixing the various woods.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Those are beauty's!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Geez, man nice shooters!! I mean candy is great but a composed desert is even better.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Top shelf ! Real nice work. I love them both !!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Art in wood....really lovely !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

This is awesome, amazing, gorgeous, i can't find enough words for it :thumbsup:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Woof I mean wow! Stunning work


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm glad it was you and not me who had that stunning wood to work with. My word, you made it shine!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hight quality!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind comments!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, another nominee for SOTM. Thank you for sharing. They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very very nice! They almost look like dog bones  supercool design that makes me just want to see what that would feel like in the hand! Beautiful woodworking sir.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweet Shooters...the bottom half reminds me of a bone.

Very nice work!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Great slings! The lamination and colors look awesome. Very inspiring work.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Very very nice! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

...........wow !!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simply beautiful congrats they turned out sweet


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Really nice work!!

What about a name? I am thinking about something like Slingbone. Yeah I know it's not the best suggestion but I am kind of uncreative today.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

kanexor said:


> Really nice work!!
> What about a name? I am thinking about something like Slingbone. Yeah I know it's not the best suggestion but I am kind of uncreative today.


Actually, slingbone is a fitting name.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

No doubt about it. You've got skill running our your ears. Really nice work. Yeah the bottom half does look like a bone. Nice effect, nice everything. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Masterpieces :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

kanexor said:


> Really nice work!!
> What about a name? I am thinking about something like Slingbone. Yeah I know it's not the best suggestion but I am kind of uncreative today.


Yes They do need a name. I like "SlingBone" I think it is perfect. I will use that if you don't mind?


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice and smooth,exelent job


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> kanexor said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice work!!
> ...


Of course you can use it, buddy. Thank you for asking me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

kanexor said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > kanexor said:
> ...


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

great looking slingshots

Rick


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the REV 1 Bubinga Slingbone in my hands. Thank you, Randy. She is so beautiful. I would normally go thru a new slingshot that I just receive in detail, looking for the smallest tiniest imperfections (rough spots, unevenness, scratches, little bumps....etc.) This slingbone is seamless perfection. She is so smooth and comfortable in the hands. I am not sure if I have enough courage to shoot this beauty. She's so pretty, she's sleeping with me tonight. I love it.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy CRAP! Those are really nice, dripping with style, brutha.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

excellent work ☆☆☆☆☆


----------

